# Wow! Deals on brand new Zillas for Cyber Monday.



## HPEV_llc (Mar 2, 2010)

FYI: Manzanita Micro's website shows some pretty tantalizing deals if you are in the market for a new Zilla controller or their chargers and BMS. 

Their Cyber Monday Sale ad is on the front page of the website. 

No quantity limits but only for 5 hours on November 28.


----------

